# Dead lift



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 15, 2006)

Alright guy's I need some help... 

Im going to be trying to beat the Ohio State Dead Lift Record.

Teenage

Weight Class will be 165
Need to get over 480lbs

What are some lift's that will help increase my dead lift? Tuesday I maxed at 395 x 5.

I shouldn't ask, I should just post it but would you like to see my workout?


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like I have some local competition... Heh, you've got a great pull for your BW...I won't be competing in anything under 181 weight class. Do you know what your 1RM is right now? Seems like you'd be close to 480 right now if you did 395x5... You're probably around 450, maybe more, right?

Also, you said Teenage, but you're 24? You wouldn't even be able to lift in the Junior Division, let alone Teenage.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 15, 2006)

Honostly I do not know what my 1RM is currently, I would say around 440 even maybe a little bit less, 55lbs is a huge difference.

Sorry for confusing you about the age, I'm only 15, you know most sites you need to be 18+ or 21+ to join so I put that, I was just about to change it.

Yeah im around the Cleveland area, Mayfield to be exact. Im 5'7", 163lbs.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 15, 2006)

That's some crazy shit for 15 and 163lbs.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks bro!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2006)

w.a.r_32 said:


> Honostly I do not know what my 1RM is currently, I would say around 440 even maybe a little bit less, 55lbs is a huge difference.
> 
> Sorry for confusing you about the age, I'm only 15, you know most sites you need to be 18+ or 21+ to join so I put that, I was just about to change it.
> 
> Yeah im around the Cleveland area, Mayfield to be exact. Im 5'7", 163lbs.



a) were do you train at?  I grew up in Lyndhurst.

b) if you are serious in breaking the record and want someone to really train you and help you in your progress....I know some people that can coach you (that is if you want a trainer).

c) which meet are you going to do it at?


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> a) were do you train at?  I grew up in Lyndhurst.
> 
> b) if you are serious in breaking the record and want someone to really train you and help you in your progress....I know some people that can coach you (that is if you want a trainer).
> 
> c) which meet are you going to do it at?



I train in our school's weight room, it has everything and more. Not to sure about Elite Fitness but growing up did you train there or have you? Also, I may be interested in a trainer even though I'm not to fond of them for the reason that I am very independent, which is just a personal thing, but if you wouldn't mind you could list the name's or PM them to me. I am very serious about breaking the record actually, bodybuilding/powerlifting is part of my lifestyle, I put it before almost everything. Im not to sure about which meet, I guess you can say it all depends on when I get my DL up there.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2006)

w.a.r_32 said:


> I train in our school's weight room, it has everything and more. Not to sure about Elite Fitness but growing up did you train there or have you? Also, I may be interested in a trainer even though I'm not to fond of them for the reason that I am very independent, which is just a personal thing, but if you wouldn't mind you could list the name's or PM them to me. I am very serious about breaking the record actually, bodybuilding/powerlifting is part of my lifestyle, I put it before almost everything. Im not to sure about which meet, I guess you can say it all depends on when I get my DL up there.



Elite Fitness?  never heard of it.

Which school do you go to?  Mayfield Heights High?

The guy that I know works out of Kings Gym in Bedford (if you can get out there).  It is strictly a powerlifter gym....they hold lots of meets there and the atmosphere is very good for what you are trying to do.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 15, 2006)

Mayfield Heights Highschool or Mayfield Highschool, yeah. I checked out the Kings Gym Ohio site and it looks nice, I love all the hammer strength equipment... Bedford is further than 30min away though and considering I don't drive until June when it should be January, I have no way of getting out there.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2006)

w.a.r_32 said:


> Mayfield Heights Highschool or Mayfield Highschool, yeah. I checked out the Kings Gym Ohio site and it looks nice, I love all the hammer strength equipment... Bedford is further than 30min away though and considering I don't drive until June when it should be January, I have no way of getting out there.



ah....that sucks.

I don't think I know anyone in that area (despite growing up in Lyndhurst, the town over).


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 16, 2006)

That's awesome. Honestly, I'm not sure if it's a good idea to post your routine. If you're doing this well you've obviously found what works for you. I would be a little hesitant to change it, really. Not that some of the people here don't know an insane amount that could probably help, but I would be torn between, "If it's not broken, don't fix it" and "It couldn't hurt [to post the routine]."

Heh, I thought I was doing pretty well when I did 425 around 205 BW when I just turned 16. Rock on, my friend.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Heh, I thought I was doing pretty well when I did 425 around 205 BW when I just turned 16. Rock on, my friend.



that is really good.



> That's awesome. Honestly, I'm not sure if it's a good idea to post your routine. If you're doing this well you've obviously found what works for you. I would be a little hesitant to change it, really. Not that some of the people here don't know an insane amount that could probably help, but I would be torn between, "If it's not broken, don't fix it" and "It couldn't hurt [to post the routine]."



I don't think it would hurt to post it.  We may be able to find a more efficient way of doing things.....maybe he has a great gift for pulling and he is overtraining it and learning how to back up and allow for a period of delayed transmutation to take effect would be beneficial....I think that it could be helpful to him to get someone to look at.

As strength coach Dan John says, "It you coach yourself, you have a crappy coach.".....It is really hard to be honest with yourself.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks. Come to think of it, I was also going to attempt to break the Ohio deadlifting record for the age group of 16-17. While I didn't take that path, I still think I've become consistently stronger ever since I wanted to do it.

I bow to a point well-taken.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Thanks. Come to think of it, I was also going to attempt to break the Ohio deadlifting record for the age group of 16-17. While I didn't take that path, I still think I've become consistently stronger ever since I wanted to do it.
> 
> I bow to a point well-taken.



you live in OH as well?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you live in OH as well?



Actually it just has the lowest deadlift record for that age group and weight class. I was planning on moving there to fulfill the requirements for entering. End smartass remark.

Indeed I do. I think we've mentioned King's Gym to one another before. I've only been there once but it was pretty awesome. I believe you said you went to Chardon High School and I used to live just a few miles from it.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Actually it just has the lowest deadlift record for that age group and weight class. I was planning on moving there to fulfill the requirements for entering. End smartass remark.
> 
> Indeed I do. I think we've mentioned King's Gym to one another before. I've only been there once but it was pretty awesome. I believe you said you went to Chardon High School and I used to live just a few miles from it.



I went to Notre Dame Cathedral Latin (down the road from Chardon high).

Where did you go, or do you go, to high school?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I went to Notre Dame Cathedral Latin (down the road from Chardon high).
> 
> Where did you go, or do you go, to high school?



Well aren't we wearing the fancy pants? I go to good, ol' Riverside. Public school at its finest. Was that a joke? Yeah, it definitely was. Sort of.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Well aren't we wearing the fancy pants? I go to good, ol' Riverside. Public school at its finest. Was that a joke? Yeah, it definitely was. Sort of.



oh yea, riverside...nice.

fancy pants..haha...actually, I went to public school up until high school.  I opted not to go to Brush High School (south euclid/lyndhurst school district) and my parents both went to catholic high schools so they were pushing for me to make the move.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> oh yea, riverside...nice.
> 
> fancy pants..haha...actually, I went to public school up until high school.  I opted not to go to Brush High School (south euclid/lyndhurst school district) and my parents both went to catholic high schools so they were pushing for me to make the move.



It's probably not a good thing that Riverside is also known as Reeferside. I have a couple cousins who went to Brush, actually.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

I would like to see your workout.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 17, 2006)

Hopefully he'll make a journal if he already hasn't.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 18, 2006)

Here is my routine..

*Monday - Shoulders/Bi's*

Military Press   135x5..155x5..175x5..155x5..135x8
 -Alternate=Push Press - - 135x5..155x5..175x5..195x5..225x3
Front Raise       50x8..55x8..55x8
Side Raise        25x8..25x8..25x8
Rear Raise        30x8..30x8..30x8
High Pulls         135x8..185x8..185x8
Spider Curls      65x8..85x8..85x8
Seated(Straight bar) 65x8..85x8..95x8..105x5
Hammer Curls    55x8..55x8..55x8
Incline Alternate DB 35x8..40x8..40x8
Rope Cable Curls 20x8..40x8..50x8..40x8..20x8..10x8
1 Arm DB preacher  30x8..35x8..35x8

*Tuesday - Chest/Tri's*

Hang Clean 135x5..155x5..175x5..195x5..205x5
 - Alternate=Clean and Press- - 135x5..135x5..155x5..185x5
Bench  135x5..155x5..175x5..195x5..225x5..135x(rep out)
Incline  135x8..155x8..155x8
Pec Deck 110x8..130x8..150x8..160x8
Flies       40x8..45x8..45x8
Skulls     65x8..85x8..105x8
Push Downs 45x8..90x8..100x8..45x(rep out)
Incline DB(Tri's) 50x8..60x8..60x8
Dips       4 sets.. rep out

*Wensday - Legs/Back/Traps/Lats*

*Squat*      135x5..225x5..245x5..265x5..285x5
*Deadlift*    135x3..225x3..315x3..365x3..395x5
*Leg Press* 270x5..360x3..450x3..540x5..630x8
*SLDL*       135x8..135x8..135x8
*Leg Extension* 110x8..140x8..160x8
*Leg Curl*         120x8..150x8..180x8
*Calves*
*Wide Grip Pullups* 12..12..8..8
*Lat Pulldowns*  180x8..190x8..210x8
*Rows* 135x8..155x8..175x8
*DB Rows* 95x5..95x5..95x5
*V-Bar Rows* 90x3..135x3..180x3..215x5
*Shrugs* 135x25..225x15..*315x5(10 sets of 5)*..225x15..135x25
*Seated Incline DB SHRUGS* 50x25..50x25..60x25..60x25..60x25..70x25..70x25..70x25..70x25..70x25

*Thursday - 75% on main lifts Shoulders/Bi's*


*Friday - 75% on main lifts Chest/Tri's*


*Saturday - 75% on main lifts Legs/Back/Traps/Lats*


*Sunday - Off *


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 18, 2006)

Holy poopy.

Make a journal and post that in there, my friend.

This goes against everything I know as far as producing results. Given that doesn't mean much, but still. Maybe you've just increased your work capacity so much that only that much volume actually shocks your muscles and CNS. Maybe not. Either way, I'm a little confused. Eleven exercises for shoulders and biceps, which are given their own day. This is drastically different from a template like Westside, which someone suggested for you for powerlifting. I will reserve judgement until I have read the comments of the appropriate authorities.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2006)

I think if you tailored your program strictly towards power lifting you could hit your deadlift goal.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, thanks for the info. I will make a journal tomarrow ASAP for sure. I have made awesome gain's on this.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 18, 2006)

fufu said:


> I think if you tailored your program strictly towards power lifting you could hit your deadlift goal.



What would you consider, Westside or 5x5? Those seem to be the top picks when it comes to PLing


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 19, 2006)

P Funk any suggestions? I posted my workout..


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2006)

I think your squat needs to be stronger.  also, there is a ton of stuff on that leg day!  I would break it up over 2 days and train upper/lower or, train total body, if you are training 3 days a week.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 19, 2006)

Currently im training 6 days a week.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

not really any time for recovery...
plus...17 sets for biceps? 14 for tris?
if you are growing..then wow..but that's a LOT of volume for such small muscle groups


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

how long do these workouts take?
44 sets for your Shoulder/bi day alone...


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2006)

w.a.r_32 said:


> What would you consider, Westside or 5x5? Those seem to be the top picks when it comes to PLing



Never used either. From what I've seen/heard, Westside would do you well.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 19, 2006)

My workouts usually take 1.5 to 2 hours. But I prefer to be in there that long because after school I have no way of getting home until past 4:30.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 19, 2006)

Those are some amazing numbers you're putting up at that age and bodyweight.  I'm hesitant to recommend the drastic changes that I would if you've done this well so far.  Have you looked into Westside at all?


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, I've looked into it somewhat, but I don't like the idea of not lifting 6 days a week because on school day's I have nothing to do until 4:30-5:00


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

how about....45 minutes of intense lifting...30 minutes of cardio....shower..then go chase cheer leaders?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2006)

w.a.r_32 said:


> Yeah, I've looked into it somewhat, but I don't like the idea of not lifting 6 days a week because on school day's I have nothing to do until 4:30-5:00



Why don't you just do some cardio for 30 minutes, stretch, and read a book?


----------



## motiv8ed (Dec 21, 2006)

w.a.r_32 said:


> I train in our school's weight room, it has everything and more. Not to sure about Elite Fitness but growing up did you train there or have you? Also, I may be interested in a trainer even though I'm not to fond of them for the reason that I am very independent, which is just a personal thing, but if you wouldn't mind you could list the name's or PM them to me. I am very serious about breaking the record actually, bodybuilding/powerlifting is part of my lifestyle, I put it before almost everything. Im not to sure about which meet, I guess you can say it all depends on when I get my DL up there.



Right on man! 
Your tone _radiates_ tenacious resolve! A rare charactor trait at your age. 
I believe you'll crush the record! 

J


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 29, 2006)

What supplements are you own?  Do you pay attention to your diet?  That workout would kill me.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 29, 2006)

Here I thought 21 sets was going too overboard on occassion.


----------

